# Porter Cable 5008 Template Guide



## tjwing (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Porter Cable Model 5008 dovetail template and am searching for the template guide (Part No. 48029) that permits making rabbeted joints in one pass. The part is no longer made/stocked by PC dealers/suppliers so I'm hoping that someone will be able to point me to a dealer or site that may have old stock available. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tjwing

You may want to check the number for the jig, the 5008 is a jig saw number.. 
*Porter-Cable 5008 Jig Saw *


I'm not to sure why you would want to use the jig for " rabbeted joints " it's a easy job with the router and a edge guide or on the router table..

Just asking why 

====


tjwing said:


> I have a Porter Cable Model 5008 dovetail template and am searching for the template guide (Part No. 48029) that permits making rabbeted joints in one pass. The part is no longer made/stocked by PC dealers/suppliers so I'm hoping that someone will be able to point me to a dealer or site that may have old stock available. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tjwing (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. I am certain of the model number of the dovetail template; I have the original instructions in hand. (As I said, it is an older - no longer made - model; probably 20 years old.) I am also sure of the part number I need; again, taken from the original instructions. 

I used the term "rabbeted joints" simply because that is the term given in the instructions. What it essentially means is that the dovetail is set into a rabbet cut (by whatever means) on the side of a drawer, thereby permitting the side of the drawer to overlap the faceframe.



bobj3 said:


> Hi tjwing
> 
> You may want to check the number for the jig, the 5008 is a jig saw number..
> *Porter-Cable 5008 Jig Saw *
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tjwing

I think you're talking about this type of setup :

It's a tricky setup because of the rabbet must be put on the stock 1st. then the dovetails are put in place ...the spacers must be dead on,,( it's quick way to make firewood ) I would suggest just to add the front to the drawer after you have the drawer(s) made...if you want the look over the overlap front..the handle will do most of the holding..

see below 

========



tjwing said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I am certain of the model number of the dovetail template; I have the original instructions in hand. (As I said, it is an older - no longer made - model; probably 20 years old.) I am also sure of the part number I need; again, taken from the original instructions.
> 
> I used the term "rabbeted joints" simply because that is the term given in the instructions. What it essentially means is that the dovetail is set into a rabbet cut (by whatever means) on the side of a drawer, thereby permitting the side of the drawer to overlap the faceframe.


----------



## tjwing (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks. Yes, we are talking about the set-up pictured in your attached thumbnail. And of course, you are right that attaching a face to a drawer is one way to make the drawer. In the past, I have used my current template successfully to make the rabbeted joint; it just requires an additional step. So I was/am looking for the template guide that would eliminate that one step. I'm thinking it may be a futile search! :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI tjwing

You're Welcome
I don't see how it can be done in the dovetail fixture,,,with a extra template it's normal to put the rabbet on 1st. but you said that it can be done all at one time, can you post the manual I would love to see how they tell you how to do it.. 



=====


tjwing said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks. Yes, we are talking about the set-up pictured in your attached thumbnail. And of course, you are right that attaching a face to a drawer is one way to make the drawer. In the past, I have used my current template successfully to make the rabbeted joint; it just requires an additional step. So I was/am looking for the template guide that would eliminate that one step. I'm thinking it may be a futile search! :'(


----------



## tjwing (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob,

Attached are the pages from the manual that explain the process. (At least I hope it's attached!)



bobj3 said:


> HI tjwing
> 
> You're Welcome
> I don't see how it can be done in the dovetail fixture,,,with a extra template it's normal to put the rabbet on 1st. but you said that it can be done all at one time, can you post the manual I would love to see how they tell you how to do it..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI tjwing

Thanks

Looks like it's setup the same way 

=========



tjwing said:


> Bob,
> 
> Attached are the pages from the manual that explain the process. (At least I hope it's attached!)


----------



## Wild Rag (Jan 26, 2009)

*Copy of Manual for Porter Cable 5008*

TJWING,

Can I ask a favor? Could you (or anyone out there) scan in the complete manual and post (or email) the whole file? I have one of these "Dovetail Attachments" (SN 802) and have yet to obtain one from PC or ServiceNet. Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance!

Wild Rag 



tjwing said:


> Bob,
> 
> Attached are the pages from the manual that explain the process. (At least I hope it's attached!)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I started looking for the manual and came across this which might be worth while; Dovetail-Jig Stabilizing Fence Woodworking Plan


----------



## tjwing (Oct 28, 2008)

*PC Dovetail Template Manual*



Wild Rag said:


> TJWING,
> 
> Can I ask a favor? Could you (or anyone out there) scan in the complete manual and post (or email) the whole file? I have one of these "Dovetail Attachments" (SN 802) and have yet to obtain one from PC or ServiceNet. Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance!
> 
> Wild Rag



The complete instruction manual is too big to upload onto this forum. Send me your email address (email me at [email protected]) and I will send it to you directly.


----------



## williamburson (Jul 17, 2009)

tjwing said:


> The complete instruction manual is too big to upload onto this forum. Send me your email address (email me at [email protected]) and I will send it to you directly.


Hi,
I was wondering if you still have the PC 5008 dovetail template manual as well. If you do, could you also send it my way? I would appreciate it, as I cannot find a manual as well.


----------



## williamburson (Jul 17, 2009)

oops....forgot.. [email protected] is my address. Thanks


----------



## sandyalexander (Jul 19, 2009)

*Dovetail template manual*

I would also greatly appreciate a copy of the 5008 dovetail template manual. My email address is [email protected].

Many thanks,

Sandy



williamburson said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you still have the PC 5008 dovetail template manual as well. If you do, could you also send it my way? I would appreciate it, as I cannot find a manual as well.


----------



## williamburson (Jul 17, 2009)

If anyone out there has a manual for this particular jig, maybe they could send it to those of us that dont have and cant get one! (hopefully)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Read the link below it may do the trick for you 

PorterCable dovetail template ?....

===


----------



## Wild Rag (Jan 26, 2009)

williamburson said:


> If anyone out there has a manual for this particular jig, maybe they could send it to those of us that dont have and cant get one! (hopefully)


Direct from PC - smaller file size version.

w/r

Jerry


----------



## Emaness1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Porter Cable Model 5008 Dovetail Jig*

Thanks Jerry. I too bought a Porter Cable Model 5008 dovetail jig at a yard sale with out a manual. I appreciate you posting this. This is very heplful.

Eddie



Wild Rag said:


> Direct from PC - smaller file size version.
> 
> w/r
> 
> Jerry


----------



## dskwarok (May 2, 2010)

tjwing said:


> Bob,
> 
> Attached are the pages from the manual that explain the process. (At least I hope it's attached!)


Hello--

It was great of you to post the link to the manual for the 5008, but I noticed it starts on page 10. I would really appreciate being able to read the preceding pages. Are you aware of a link to the full manual? Thanks very much.

--Regards, dskwarok


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

dskwarok... it's all there. The scan's a "booklet-type", with pages 1 & 16 on one psge scan, 2 & 15, 3 & 14.. etc...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

" Anchorage... 
End of April: 16 hours of daylight.. 
Mid-June: 19-1/2 hours.. 
Let the sun shine in!!! "

I have wanting to ask you what happens when Harry takes the Sun back on his end..  4 hours of sunlight ? in Anchorage...
Up at 10:30 and down at 2:30 ?

====



BigJimAK said:


> dskwarok... it's all there. The scan's a "booklet-type", with pages 1 & 16 on one psge scan, 2 & 15, 3 & 14.. etc...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Pretty close, BJ.. just over 5-1/2 hrs. I hibernate in the winter but am taking a short break from the afternoon in the shop today! I got the RT wiring complete today (except for the two kill switches which will be done with RP doors and drawer trim). Now back to the Katiejig and more drawermaking!


----------



## dskwarok (May 2, 2010)

Hello BigJimAK--

Thanks very much. Weird. The file "5008_manual.pdf" is exactly as you say and contains 8 PDF pages. The file I previously downloaded had only 3 PDF pages; page 1 was the cover page, page 2 was pages 10-11 from the manual, and page 3 was pages 12-13. It was posted by tjwing and called "PC Dovetail Template.pdf." Perhaps his intent was reference specific pages, only.

I messed around with the jig over the weekend, sans instructions, and found it amazingly simple to use. My first dovetails! They actually came out tight and bang on. I was as giddy as a schoolgirl. I've had the jig for 20 years and never touched it, since I thought it take me a week of Sundays to make decent joints.

Thanks, again.

--Regards, dskwarok


----------



## blockmanjohn (May 24, 2010)

Being new to this forum I would like to say hello to every one out there. I just found my 5008 dovetail jig, and it is without instructions or router bit. I found the instructions on this forum,thank you, but I need the half inch dovetail bit and template guide. Do they still make them under the original part numbers, or are there equivalent parts that I can order? Thanks in advance, John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## dskwarok (May 2, 2010)

Hello John--

I have the 5008 and my first project turned out great. The jig sat in my basement for 25 years, untouched. I used a standard Craftsman ½" carbide dovetail bit, which worked fine.

--Regards, Dave


----------



## Dan O (Jun 30, 2010)

Dave 
could you give us more specifics on the bit , collet , lock nut etc. 1/4 inch shank ?? if you have model numbers it would really help. Did you mail order from Sears. Thanks for any help you can give us 
Dan O


----------



## dskwarok (May 2, 2010)

*Sears Dovetail Bit*



Dan O said:


> Dave
> could you give us more specifics on the bit , collet , lock nut etc. 1/4 inch shank ?? if you have model numbers it would really help. Did you mail order from Sears. Thanks for any help you can give us
> Dan O


Hello Dan O--

I wish that I had more useful information for you. I purchased this bit 20 years ago, item 9-25505, through the Sears catalog. It is a carbide 1/2" bit, 1/4" shank. The only Internet reference I could find is: (commercial.sears.com/comsale/industrial/toolcat/ti.cgi/item.ti/4056?tool=9-25505)

I've included a picture, hoping that will help. 

--Best Regards, David


----------



## Dan O (Jun 30, 2010)

David, 
Thanks very much, it should help. I also have to find the appropriate template guide(guide bushing) and lock nut that fits the 5008 template and my sears router. Ace harware does carry some porter cable bits and template guides but I'm not sure they will work. Perhaps Sears can give me the correct guide and nut. I appreciate your time and effort. Dan O


----------



## rootphi (Dec 14, 2010)

can anyone tell me what is the dovetail bit that is supposed to be used with this guide.
is it any 1/4 in shank dovetail bit, or do you have to use a specific one that came with this template guide?


----------



## tjwing (Oct 28, 2008)

rootphi said:


> can anyone tell me what is the dovetail bit that is supposed to be used with this guide.
> is it any 1/4 in shank dovetail bit, or do you have to use a specific one that came with this template guide?


I'm reasonably sure that it doesn't make any difference. But I'd suggest a test cut (or two) using scrap material to be sure. Good luck.


----------



## HopelesslyLost (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm new to this forum, but thanks for having the manual. I bought this jig a while ago, and what I thought was the manual for it was the manual for an expensive Incra jig that I didn't buy. I guess I bought way too much stuff at the sale, cause I didn't catch that.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Allen. Please stop by the "Introductions" section and say hello--we'd hate to miss the chance to offer proper greetings to you.
earl


----------



## switch53 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was given a 5008 less the bit and guide bushing. I have a 1/2" bit but can't figure what size bushing to use. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Belg (Nov 2, 2011)

GM guys, I have the manual all the way thru and it only says to install the bushing guide but never does say what size it is? I'm thinking its a 5/16" collar but was hoping someone could verify this? Thanks Pat


----------



## Belg (Nov 2, 2011)

THE ANSWER IS 7/16" WITH 17/32" PROJECTION, manual says 19/32 but that left things way too tight.


----------

